# Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

I just recently bought a set of 17x8 Borbet Type T's for my MkIV Jetta, but they did not come with hubcentric rings.
Does anyone know where I can find a set that will work for this application? I know inner diameter needs to be 57.1, but I'm not certain what the outside diameter needs to be to fit these wheels (looks like around 70mm maybe?).
I know TireRack probably has the rings, but they apparently won't sell them to me since I didn't buy the wheels from them.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (JettaGL_1.8T)*

Does 73.1mm sound right to anyone?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (JettaGL_1.8T)*

Well I was told 64mm, so that's what I've ordered. Hope that's right.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (JettaGL_1.8T)*

For such a popular make of wheels, I'm surprised no one knows...


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (JettaGL_1.8T)*

Well, for future reference in case anyone digs this up in a search or something...

Borbet wheels have a 64mm centerbore.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (JettaGL_1.8T)*

just ondering, what is better the aluminum rings or polycarbonate?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (Nuzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuzzi* »_just ondering, what is better the aluminum rings or polycarbonate?


I didn't have a choice. The ones I got were polycarbonate. I've heard that they may be better since they actually snap into the wheel and won't get 'welded' to the hub like metal rings can.


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (JettaGL_1.8T)*

i also heard that they last longer cuz it wont corrode, but then again its not as strong, who knows, mine should be in by the end of the week, hope they are decent


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (JettaGL_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGL_1.8T* »_Well, for future reference in case anyone digs this up in a search or something...

Borbet wheels have a 64mm centerbore.

Hey is that for all Borbet wheels? I have Type-S 17x7.5 and I think I need hubcentric rings too. Where did you get the info? And most important, where did you order if not from tirerack?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Hubcentric rings for Borbet wheels (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Hey is that for all Borbet wheels? I have Type-S 17x7.5 and I think I need hubcentric rings too. Where did you get the info? And most important, where did you order if not from tirerack?



I'm not positive if all Borbets are 64mm, but it's probably a safe bet that they are.
In the end, I did get them from TireRack. The first time I called, they wouldn't talk to me since I didn't get the wheels from them. I called back a few days later and after about 10 minutes I was able to convince the sales guy that I wouldn't hold them responsible if the rings didn't fit.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

64 fit or you use 73 ?


----------



## mk290 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea I have 14x6 Borbet wheels and I need hubcentric rings but tire rack will not send them to me even tho i bought the wheels from them. what sites do u suggest to order from? i need to find the center bore size.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

mk290 said:


> Yea I have 14x6 Borbet wheels and I need hubcentric rings but tire rack will not send them to me even tho i bought the wheels from them. what sites do u suggest to order from? i need to find the center bore size.


Find out what dimensions you need and call me direct, I'll get you squared away !


----------

